# Printer Help!



## chief_quiche610 (Feb 17, 2021)

Hi All,

We just purchased an Epson ET-15000 for printing film positives for screen printing. It came with ink already in it, and when we tried running Ryonet InkJet films through the printer it didn't print at all. 

We need a 13x19 printer that won't break the bank. We were only looking to spend a few hundred dollars, which is why the Eco Tank 15000 seemed so great. I'm really struggling to find a printer. 

What do you use or recommend to get this printer to work? 

Thanks!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

What type and brand of ink did you use prior to the 15000? Try using the same ink.


----------



## chief_quiche610 (Feb 17, 2021)

splathead said:


> What type and brand of ink did you use prior to the 15000? Try using the same ink.


We have an HP5000, so it's a laser printer


----------



## Dianapak (Feb 3, 2021)

Hmm, laser printers have their own way every time! I have gone through so many bad experiences with them that I've had enough of them for the rest of my life  My husband has bought a new printer for us HP DeskJet 2622 All-in-One and I decided to read it up on the internet. I found this great site 10 Best Printer for Avery Label in 2021 - Reviews & FAQ with reviews and pluses and minuses of each printer and ours was there too! What I really liked about it is that he allows both scanning and copying, which is incredibly useful! Moreover, it is small and compact too. Though, it comes without a detailed set-up instruction... but we got it through


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

So this is a used printer. Have you run some head cleanings and print checks? Sounds like there is air in the lines or the head is clogged. Forget the transparencies and just test on plain paper until you get the thing to print.

If the auto head cleanings don't get you any where, Google how to manually clean the head on that printer. There are videos.

Other possibilities. Whoever poured the ink into the printer did not run the printer through the ink charging process, so there is no ink in the lines or the head. You can check that by opening the printer up (as per a video on manual cleaning, or the like).


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

I would eliminate the least expensive culprits first before I threw out a new ET15000. Have you considered that it might be your film. Printing on the right side? Try a different brand?


----------



## Apparelshack (Feb 28, 2021)

chief_quiche610 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> We just purchased an Epson ET-15000 for printing film positives for screen printing. It came with ink already in it, and when we tried running Ryonet InkJet films through the printer it didn't print at all.
> 
> ...


The Epson ET 15000 up dated the firmware causing the printer not to recognize the film because the sensor can’t see the clear sheet of film. You can test my theory by putting a low tack blue painters tape from top to bottom in the middle on the non print side. There is another long term solution that I can explain later.


----------



## Apparelshack (Feb 28, 2021)

Apparelshack said:


> The Epson ET 15000 up dated the firmware causing the printer not to recognize the film because the sensor can’t see the clear sheet of film. You can test my theory by putting a low tack blue painters tape from top to bottom in the middle on the non print side. There is another long term solution that I can explain later.


I just purchased the same printer and had the same problem. I put the tape on the back of the film and it print the whole design.


----------



## rboisvert (Mar 2, 2021)

I have the same problem, it will cut parts of the design if I don't tape a white sheet behind the film, can you please explain your long term solution?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Apparelshack said:


> I just purchased the same printer and had the same problem. I put the tape on the back of the film and it print the whole design.


Why are you replying to your own post?


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

splathead said:


> Why are you replying to your own post?


i was wondering that too, could be a dimensional rift , or a peek behind the veil of this 'reality'


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

into the T said:


> i was wondering that too, could be a dimensional rift , or a peek behind the veil of this 'reality'
> 
> View attachment 272550


You are one strange dude.


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

splathead said:


> You are one strange dude.


i thought you might like that

the t-shirt business (entrepreneurship in general) requires thinking for one's self

here is a good quote by F. Scott Fitzgerald:


> The test of a first-rate intelligence is the ability to hold two opposed ideas in mind at the same time and still retain the ability to function.


why eat only apples, when you've heard oranges are good as well?
you can entertain apples are really the greatest, and still contemplate that oranges might be a nice addition
it may require further insight/action on your part, but it does not cripple your current apple-centricity


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

into the T said:


> i was wondering that too, could be a dimensional rift , or a peek behind the veil of this 'reality'
> 
> View attachment 272550


Oh ... pretty colors! 
Uhm, where can I get me some of the _good_ stuff


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

NoXid said:


> Oh ... pretty colors!
> Uhm, where can I get me some of the _good_ stuff





> The dignity of the artist lies in his duty of keeping awake the sense of wonder in the world.
> G. K. Chesterton


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

Ah, this G. K. Chesterton was a man oft quoted. I've heard the following one rephrased before by some guy from Texas:

_"A dead thing can go with the stream, but only a living thing can go against it." - GKC_

The Texas guy says, _"Even a dead fish can go with the flow." _
Fewer words, 'cause us modern folk are in a big darn hurry to get down that stream.


----------



## Ayymiisty (May 25, 2021)

splathead said:


> I would eliminate the least expensive culprits first before I threw out a new ET15000. Have you considered that it might be your film. Printing on the right side? Try a different brand?


 I want ET15000...can’t find them anywhere. Anyone know where I could find one? Would love a wife format ET


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

Ayymiisty said:


> I want ET15000...can’t find them anywhere. Anyone know where I could find one? Would love a wife format ET


In the future. Covid has broken or bent the supply chain for most everything. This will pass in time. In the meantime, all you can do is keep your eyes peeled and have patience. There isn't a secret horde of these anywhere (unlike the TP everyone has shoved under their mattress).


----------



## daveybones (9 mo ago)

Apparelshack said:


> The Epson ET 15000 up dated the firmware causing the printer not to recognize the film because the sensor can’t see the clear sheet of film. You can test my theory by putting a low tack blue painters tape from top to bottom in the middle on the non print side. There is another long term solution that I can explain later.



Hi id love to hear that long term solution? I just got a new Et15000 today and I'm having the same problem, its not seeing the film and taping paper to every screen sounds like a nightmare.

Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------

